# Pensacola Beach Pompano



## RacFocus (Jun 22, 2019)

Got on a couple this morning. In between the sharks, ladyfish and blue runners.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Good job and some grest eatin


----------



## RacFocus (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## tld6008 (Mar 19, 2016)

Good work!


----------



## wareagle#1 (Mar 25, 2019)

The water looks clean. Did you run into any June grass?


----------



## RacFocus (Jun 22, 2019)

When I got there in the morning about 6am, it was clean, no issues. Maybe the wind or current changed close to high tide, but after about noon the deeper, dark colored strip of water in the photo was very grassy. By then the kids were more into swimming than fishing anyway.


----------



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

Nice plate of pomp heaven there


----------



## Angler24 (Jun 21, 2019)

RacFocus said:


> Got on a couple this morning. In between the sharks, ladyfish and blue runners.
> 
> View attachment 1069500
> 
> ...





RacFocus said:


> Got on a couple this morning. In between the sharks, ladyfish and blue runners.
> 
> View attachment 1069500
> 
> ...





RacFocus said:


> Got on a couple this morning. In between the sharks, ladyfish and blue runners.
> 
> View attachment 1069500
> 
> ...


Only bite I had today
View attachment 1069578


----------

